# Switch for light above rear lockers ??



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Please excuse a complete numpty, but I have just found a strip light above the rear lockets (above galley area) in my 2006 old shape Apache 600 SE. It was not working when any of the switches were activated, including the 'rear lights' switch on the panel. I renewed the tube and still have no light, so before I disect the van to check for voltage at the light is there a hidden switch maybe for this light ?
Fuses are all OK by the way.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

On my older van....switch on the 12v switch....switch on the light switch(s)....all on the control panel?


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Looks like I may need to do a bit more digging then
Thanks


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

You Don't say how old? but my overhead locker lights work from two switches above the door and the rear ones operate from a switch in the bedroom above the 240v switch
Boomba


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry you did say!! Mine is also 2006 but Cheyanne


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

not sure if this will help my my linge up lighter and down lighters work from two switches on the control panel above the door, the over door lights work off a switch by the step control and the kitchen lights work off a switch over the firdge by the electric dimmer switch

all the best

keith


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I also have a 2006 and my switches for these lights are the same as TheBoombas.

Charlie


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Sorted now thanks.
Light fitting had failed, new one installed .


----------

